
Why Are Cops Around the World Using This Outlandish Mind-Reading Tool? - danso
https://www.propublica.org/article/why-are-cops-around-the-world-using-this-outlandish-mindreading-tool
======
phnofive
Since the article never answers the headline question, I’ll take a stab: Not
unlike the polygraph, SCAn allows LEO to use pseudoscience to intimidate those
they already suspect with plausible deniability.

The SCAn creator sells it cheap, too.

